# Why do my belts run to one side



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

I have a 5410 Rebel and I notice from time to time , a couple of the belts run hard against the guides whiile Im baleing , I read that the hyd tension may be to tight and I backed it off a bit, it has no guage. I am new to rould baling and was wondering if this is normal. Or a bad operator.

Thanks in advance


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

Does that one have a monitor with drive bars? I have a 555XL and it does that, but does it worse if I'm not feeding thick uniform windrows or perfectly level uniform bales. Mine has thousands of bales through it without any negative affect other than Vermeer being pieces of garbage from the factory :angry:

When you kick a bale do you leave your pto run?


----------



## mshayfarm (Jul 17, 2011)

Mine does that some too. I got 5000 bales thru it so far and its due for a set of belts. The original ones are imports from china on the rebel series. That's why they don't last. I cant complain about it, it bales what ever I can ram thru it.


----------



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

You are probalby right about the windrows , but yes It does have guides and a monitor. it does not have the indication of bale shape like the bigger balers do. I do let the PTO run it is designed to run while kicking a bale out.

Thanks for the replies


----------



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

Any one else have this problem


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes. My belts will drift to one side when I'm going across a hillside and my bale gets uneven in the chamber. The law of gravity tends to take over and drop hay more to one side of the chamber than the other, causing the bale to be cone shaped in the chamber.

The solution is to drift over the windrow to the other side and over stuff it a little,

Ralph


----------



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

thank you


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Do the belts drift to either side or do that tend to run to the same side when they drift?

Do all belts do this or ones on a particular side or ends?


----------



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

Seems to be just the ones on the outside, I try to adjust the hay pick up be loading heavy on the belt side that running to one side, some times it works and sometime not. Yes they do drift just to one side.

I read I can take some tension off the Hydraulic cylinder, but that make the bale loose. Just how for can crank down the Hydraulic knob? I want a tight bales.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Does the roller on the back of the baler have a slot to adjust the angle of the roller? It would be the roller that the net guides cup under. If this roller is out of adjustment, has dropped down in the slot adjustment, it could be the belts on that side are not running as tight as the ones on the other side.

On some balers the slot is not noticeable because of the large washer on the bolt holding the roller in place. On the XL balers the slot is more obvious. On the 5410 and 5420 it is more obscure and the large washer tends to hide there is any room for adjustment..


----------



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

My 5410 twine only so does the roller adjustment still apply?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

kbhblazer said:


> My 5410 twine only so does the roller adjustment still apply?


yes it would.The belt adjustment has nothing to do with the twine or net.

do you have a operators manual?If you don' t you can get one online for free from Vermeer.

if belts are tracking ok when empty and not when hay in the baler I would say you are not keeping the bale even causing the belts to wander.If the outside belts are wandering you don't have enough hay to the outside edge of bale.windrow shape can make a huge difference to make a nice sq bale and ease of balding.

are your belts all the same length?A longer belt could wander also.


----------



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

I found the book and saw the adjustments , thanks for the help, I will update the results.


----------

